# can anyone help?



## sophxx

does any one know anything about adopting or fostering when some one has a criminal recored even if its sepnt and a few years ago will they knock you back straight away?


----------



## sweettomato

It depends what the record is for. They are mainly looking for child abuse or sexual abuse charges, or felonies.

If it wasn't a child abuse or sexual abuse charge, and it was only once, AND you are upfront and honest about it to the caseworker, it will probably not be an issue.


----------



## sophxx

It's not me it's my oh it's nit child abuse or anything like that there's no violence at all so hopefully it will be fine thanks


----------

